# Solana Beach, Winners circle, July 7-10.   Summer Beach Weekend.



## jc92869 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello. I have an injury and can't make it this weekend. The unit is a 1 bedroom. This resort is one of our favorites here in So. Cal. the units are spacious, and the resort is very well maintained with a great pool, game room, and much more. 

Winners circle is directly across the street from Del Mar racetrack, and a short drive away from incredible beaches. There is an artists walk with tons of shops and places to eat. LegoLand  and San Diego are just up the road.


----------



## jc92869 (Jul 2, 2017)

jc92869 said:


> Hello. I have an injury and can't make it this weekend. The unit is a 1 bedroom. This resort is one of our favorites here in So. Cal. the units are spacious, and the resort is very well maintained with a great pool, game room, and much more.
> 
> Winners circle is directly across the street from Del Mar racetrack, and a short drive away from incredible beaches. There is an artists walk with tons of shops and places to eat. LegoLand  and San Diego are just up the road.




BUMP.  This is a very fun resort. Perfect for a staycation if you are local.


----------



## Gypsy95747 (Jul 5, 2017)

jc92869 said:


> BUMP.  This is a very fun resort. Perfect for a staycation if you are local.


Still available?  Any last minute deal on price?


----------



## Guitarmom (Jul 5, 2017)

First, I'm sorry to hear you were injured.

What are you asking for July 7-10??


----------



## jc92869 (Jul 6, 2017)

Guitarmom said:


> First, I'm sorry to hear you were injured.
> 
> What are you asking for July 7-10??


Looking for $300 for 3 nights. There may also be a cleaning fee.


----------



## Guitarmom (Jul 6, 2017)

Sorry to have troubled you. Hubby has made other arrangements.


----------

